# Is Eating to Lose Weight and Eating HEALTHY the SAME Thing?



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2020)

*Is Eating to Lose Weight and Eating HEALTHY the SAME Thing?*

When someone says they are eating healthy, does that mean they should be losing weight? Or if someone says they want to lose weight, does the easiest way to do it involve eating HEALTHY? Really, the short answer is NO... Find out why.

https://youtu.be/Cad39Eg7cYU


----------

